# Marge training in class



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I realize I haven't posted video of Marge and I in class in a long time. Here's some video from this past Tuesday. I took the sound out because there was a lot of talking (and I honestly prefer to just watch the handling anyway).






I wish I had this kind of control at trials.. I know it'll come eventually..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I wish we had training space outside so we could really move like that and work on working at a distance.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

You guys look great. Seriously 
I love Marges contacts. Very impressive!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

<3 Great clip, such nice work by both partners.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! And I'm also jealous of your outdoor facility!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Rock on Marge! That clip was awesome MM!! What a team, &, execution was spot-on-superb!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man, that was great! I will be ecstatic when Kimma and I can do like a third of what you and Marge can do!!! (And even that will most likely take us a few years, LOL).


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It took us 1 1/2 years to get us where we are now. I'm hoping what you see in the video is what she brings to her trials in 2011.


----------

